# Fluid vs drum roasting



## Craicd Pot (Jun 21, 2020)

Guys I'm new to the forum so I would like to say hi and looking forward to sharing knowledge with other users.

Does anyone have any knowledge of the typhoon roaster? Looking to set up a home roasting hobby and hopefully one day start roasting for my own shop. The typhoon is a fluid bed roaster so wanted to know pros and cons with this type of roasting.

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Craicd Pot said:


> Guys I'm new to the forum so I would like to say hi and looking forward to sharing knowledge with other users.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of the typhoon roaster? Looking to set up a home roasting hobby and hopefully one day start roasting for my own shop. The typhoon is a fluid bed roaster so wanted to know pros and cons with this type of roasting.
> 
> Cheers


 Are you thinking of buying one to home roast on?

You could try this google search as well.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=fluid+vs+drum+roasting


----------



## Craicd Pot (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for responding Dave, I want to start off home roasting with the prospect of small batch for our shop once I become confident. This is a long term plan but want to start off on the right path


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Craicd Pot said:


> Thanks for responding Dave, I want to start off home roasting with the prospect of small batch for our shop once I become confident. This is a long term plan but want to start off on the right path


 Still unclear, *do you want to buy a typhoon roaster to use at home,* then later move to commercial roasting?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not even remotely helpful but....

Just look how cool this is https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Commercial-sweet-coffee-italia-roaster-1kg_62496213871.html?spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.68ed70ace2B7Hw&s=p


----------



## Craicd Pot (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes thats correct. I just don't know what type of small batch (1/2kg) roaster would be the way forward.

Any advice?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you might find even the Typhoon 2Kg is 3 phase power and 9kW, so that's probably out for home use. A lot of people have started business off on one of these. 2.5kW so works on a 13 amp plug and can help you see if you have a business whilst producing great roasts.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bellabarista-dalian-amazon-1-kg-roaster.html


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Buy the Dalian

You will get the support of Bella barista and a great depth of knowledge from the many users out there already.

I started off on one, only problem I had was a failed thermocouple and I roaster a LOT of coffee on it.

I regret selling it to be honest.


----------



## Craicd Pot (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks guys. I am building a new garage that is doubling up as an office and roastery upstairs. 3phase has already been considered. Where can you recommend buying? New or used I'm cool with either. I Would prefer to shop local within Ireland and the UK as I like to support local however I'm keen to get set up as soon as possible too.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Typhoon 2kg is 380V required and not aware of a dealer outside of Russia.

Bella are based in Northamptonshire and are good to deal with plus you would have no issue moving on the dalian with very little loss should you decide you need a bigger roaster later although unless you roasting silly amounts. @Hasi has roasted a fair quantity commercially on one (mine, just under 400kg roasted with only replacement part being the thin film resister on the fan) as well as @Black Cat Coffee above.

Hope of help and good luck on your venture

John


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Buy the Dalian
> 
> You will get the support of Bella barista and a great depth of knowledge from the many users out there already.
> 
> ...


 Yes to the suggestion of buying the Dalian, but without the expectation of "the support of Bella Barista". The experiences of consumers of this forum are overwhelmingly positive, but we were less than satisfied when they failed to resolve our issue regarding the wrongly-sized exhaust pipe.

@Craicd Pot - I completely respect your desire to shop local, but you're going to be severely limited when it comes to machinery. Get the Amazon Dalian from Bella Barista. I use it and it is excellent.


----------



## Craicd Pot (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm so glad I signed up. I'm completely new to roasting but I'm eager to get started as soon as possible. Seemingly the guys at bella are out of stock. Are there any other good sites to visit?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Craicd Pot said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I'm so glad I signed up. I'm completely new to roasting but I'm eager to get started as soon as possible. Seemingly the guys at bella are out of stock. Are there any other good sites to visit?


 Not for the Dalian AFAIK. The reason this forum is so keen on BB's version is because DaveCUK (posted above) had significant input into its design for the UK market. If you buy one from elsewhere you may not necessarily get the same iteration.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You can't get the Dalian with the BB serial number straight from the manufacturer. BB will get stock in about 15 weeks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

johnealey said:


> @Hasi (mine, just under 400kg roasted with only replacement part being the thin film resister on the fan) as well as @Black Cat Coffee above.
> 
> Hope of help and good luck on your venture
> 
> John


 I do hope you mean a capacitor


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Probably  (had my hi fi head on this morning)

John


----------

